# Die Oscar Gewinner 2015



## Akrueger100 (23 Feb. 2015)




----------



## DRAGO (23 Feb. 2015)

Also dieses Jahr scheinen Filme Oskar´s zu bekommen um noch ein paar Leute in die Filme zu locken, da sie kaum einer angeschaut hat.
Verwunderlich das immer die selben Filme einen Oskar bekommen haben,
Bis auf die beiden Actress, kenn ich nicht einen Film oder so. Wahrscheinlich geht es nicht nur mir so.
Auch im Publikum der Verleihung saßen ganz wenig Promi´s.
Anscheinend haben selbst die keine Lust mehr hinzugehen.

Aber vielen Dank für die Auflistung !


----------



## Death Row (23 Feb. 2015)

Ja gut der beste Filmsong musste halt an "Selma" gehen, wegen Rassismus-Vorwürfen und so


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

i dont like best movies are historical or horror .


----------

